# General > Upcoming Events >  Gun Boot Sale/Show Sun 15 July 2018 - GORE

## Cordite

*Gun Boot Sale and Gun Show*

The Gore Pistol Club is holding a Gun Boot Sale and Gun Show in Riversdale at 1pm on Sunday the 15th of July 2018, the day after our AGM.

$10 entry fee, attendees must produce a Firearms Licence, and will display a name tag. No exceptions. R.O.A.R.

Click on this link to open a PDF containing more details.

PDF cut n paste follows:

The Gore Pistol Club Proudly Presents 

2018 Mid Winter Gun Boot Sale 
and 
 Gun Show 


Sunday 15th
 July 2018 
80 Newcastle Street, Riversdale 
Main Street  right in the middle of Riversdale. 

Starting at 1pm, finishing when everyone has gone home 

BRING * BUY * SELL * SWAP * TALK 

Members of other clubs are most welcome 
Club Secretaries - please advise your members 

Firearms Licence a Must (Range Requirement) 
All aspects of NZ Firearms Regulations are to be strictly complied with. 
ALL ATTENDEES MUST PRODUCE A CURRENT FIREARMS LICENCE, DISPLAY A 
NAME TAG & PAY $10 ENTRY  NO EXCEPTIONS 

Free sales tables  Table holders may set up from 10am. 
Please book 1 week prior! 

SELLERS and TRADERS 
Bring along Guns, Ammo etc 
Anything to do with Shooting, Fishing, Hunting most welcome 
The More the Better 

Note  This is the most important annual event of its type in the South Island 
dedicated to collectors. Be there and enhance your collection! 

BUYERS 
Bring lots of cash - Licence - Gun bags 
FILL THE BOOT AND COME ALONG 
Admission $10.00  no exceptions     R.O.A.R 
For more information and to book free tables, contact Morris Smith 
 Ph (03) 202 5714, cell 027 498 2383

----------


## akaroa1

Good on you guys for going ahead with this and the efforts to keep it safe and secure.

Hope you get a decent day and wish i could be there. 
Maybe next time

----------


## Cordite

> Good on you guys for going ahead with this and the efforts to keep it safe and secure.
> 
> Hope you get a decent day and wish i could be there. 
> Maybe next time


If there is a next time.  Cahill would like to end private gun sales.

----------


## akaroa1

Southland is a long way from Wellington 
It would take years to get down to you

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@Cordite are you going along? Fair old drive for you too, I will pop along

----------


## Max Headroom

I'll be there.

CORRECTION

AS ABOVE PER CORDITE'S POST (2018) WITH THE FOLLOWING CHANGES:

                      SUNDAY 7TH JULY 2019

                      DOORS OPEN 8AM

                        $20 ADMISSION

----------


## madjon_

> @Cordite are you going along? Fair old drive for you too, I will pop along


Better check the date before you do :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Better check the date before you do


You got me worried now.... checked wife's birthday, nope, anniversary, nope... dont start calving down here until 10th August... there's always that one cow though

----------


## StrikerNZ

2018.. ha

----------


## Cordite

DANG!!!  I just copied the blurb.  Will be good to see you guys.  

Here the correct flier:  In the margins are three statements in bold:  *they are not us, we are not them, we didn't do it.*

The Gore Pistol Club Proudly Presents

Their Mid Winter
*Gun Boot Sale
Riversdale Community Centre
Main Street - Right in the middle of
Riversdale

Sunday 7th July 2019

Table holders setup after 8am - Open to buyers 10am.

No admittance after 3.30 pm.*

BRING * BUY * SELL * SWAP * EAT * TALK

Members of other clubs are most welcome
Club Secretaries - please advise your members

All hunters, target shooters, collectors, gun enthusiasts welcome.

Firearms Licence a Must (Range Requirement)
All aspects of NZ Firearms regulations are to be strictly complied with.

ALL ATTENDEES MUST PRODUCE A CURRENT FIREARMS LICENCE, DISPLAY A NAME TAG & PAY

$20 ENTRY - NO EXCEPTIONS.

NO MSSA’s TO BE BROUGHT TO THE VENUE - B, C cat. all to be under glass or tied down.

Free BBQ Lunch

Free sales tables - Best to book 1 week prior. Off street unloading

- down alleyway beside building - no stairs.
SELLERS and TRADERS
Bring along guns, Ammo etc

Anything to do with Shooting, Fishing, Hunting most welcome.
Sell your own stuff for free. No commission. The More the Better.
Note - This is the biggest regular event of its type
in the South Island dedicated to collectors.
Be there and meet like minded people.
Enhance your collection and knowledge.
FILL THE BOOT AND COME ALONG

All firearms must be covered - both entering and leaving the venue!

BUYERS

Bring lots of cash - Licence - Gun bags

Admission $20.00 no exceptions R.O.A.R
For more information and to book free tables
Ph: (03) 202 5714, 027 498 2383

----------


## Mr Browning

Damn, more notice would have been good. I would have traveled down for the weekend - and made a few deliveries and pickups each way. Its a bit short notice now and Im not making it a day trip from Chch. Maybe next year - if there is one. Wish you guys a lot of success.

----------


## akaroa1

My man on the ground in Southland is very inconsideratly going to Stewart island during that weekend.
His judgment and knowledge would have sufficed via phone for anything worthwhile.

----------


## Cordite

> @Cordite are you going along? Fair old drive for you too, I will pop along


Where are you based Ryan?  Could travel with me from Dunedin if any use to you.

----------

